# Please Share Music Suggestions!!



## Prezification (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello! I am very new to this site, and vaguely familiar with classical works and their composers. 

I was hoping that someone could suggest some music for me to hear, just to expand my minuscule library of tunes.

I enjoy really lush, passionate, legato orchestral pieces. You know... things like Spartacus-Adagio and Barber's "Adagio for Strings". Any suggestions of that style would be appreciated, but I'd certainly be open to hearing different styles!


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

You might like Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings. Certainly the first movement has the kind of qualities you described.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are some suggestions : Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov _ Scheherezade. A colorful and exotic orchestral suite which is an evocation of the Arabian Nights, and the voyages of Sinbad the sailor.

Ravel: Daphnis & Chloe . (Suite or complete ballet score ). A lush and sensuous evocation of an ancient Greek myth about young lovers in pastoral Greece. 

Claude Debussy : La Mer.(The Sea). An incredibly vivid and evocative portrait of the sea in all its moods .

Ottorino Respighi . The Pines of Rome. An incredibly colorful evocation of various sights in Rome .

Bedrich Smetana : The Moldau . Another vivid descriptive piece, from a six -part series of tone poems about 
Bohemia, or what we now call the Czech Republic. A description of what it's like to travel along th e course of
a river which flows through the Bohemian countryside .

Richard Strauss; An Alpine Symphony . A thrilling depiction of what it's like to go climbing in the Bavarian alps ,
complete with waterfalls, glaciers , and a torrential thunderstorm . 

Igor Stravinsky : The Firebird . (Suite or complete ballet score ). Another fantastically colorful work, this time a depiction of an old Russian fairy tale about a prince who wanders through a forest, and finds a magic firebird which helps him free a beautiful young princess who is being kept by an evil sorceror . 

You'll love these !


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

You might also like Mahler's Adagio for the 10th Symphony (and Mahler adagios in general), R. Strauss' Metamorphosen, Sibelius' Andante Festivo...


----------



## Tombstoner (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd imagine these would fit your tastes very well:

Bruckner 8 Adagio





Mahler 9 Adagio





Beethoven 7 Movement 2


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*William Walton* - Touch her soft lips and part and The death of Falstaff (both from 'Henry V' film music)

*Alan Hovhaness *- Celestial Fantasy for strings

*Frederick Delius* - _Two Acquarelles:_ No. 1 and No. 2

*Michael Tippett *- _Concerto for Double String Orchestra:_ Second Movement: Adagio Cantabile

Film music by* Toru Takemitsu *as well (for something with more 'contemporary' feel) -
Waltz ; Funeral Music ; Training and Rest


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Vaughan Williams--*Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis*. I also think his *5th and 6th Symphonies *would be very much to your liking {RVW'S, that is}, as well as Mahler's *5th and 6th {"Tragic"}*. In my less than expert opinion, these are all big, bold and full-throated emotional works which have never failed to move me when I have listened to them.


----------



## Clump (Sep 5, 2012)

Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht (preferably with a big string orchestra rather than a sextet)

And Rachmaninoff's 2nd symphony


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

